
Ask HN: Going Viral... - captaincrunch
I know it takes a lot of planning, and a dash of luck.  But is there a blog post somewhere that outlines "Top X things to do to go Viral". I'd even settle for "How to get X" users a day.  Perhaps even your own experiences in a sentence or too would do it.<p>Shameless plug: Verelo.com<p>#HUSTLE.
======
captaincrunch
There has to be better advice out there than this:
<http://socialtimes.com/how-to-go-viral_b22436>

------
Mz
On second thought, I will recommend a book called "The Tipping Point", which
is not about going viral per se but does analyze what amounts to the same idea
for a variety of phenomenon.

Best of luck.

Edit: linky to online summary:
<http://www.wikisummaries.org/The_Tipping_Point>

~~~
captaincrunch
Thanks a lot, I'll pick this one up.

------
Mz
I was looking for good info on how to do this intentionally last year. I don't
think it really exists. (I would be happy to be proven wrong.)

I recommend you collect good real world examples as a starting place.

